# def tech question



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

I have bp 2006 & clr 2300 for my left right & center spkrs.These are of course powered.My receiver is onkyo RC460, my question is should i be using the LFE in along with the high level in.They seem to be fine without it,i mean the bass is awesome,so why is it provided?I did not buy these new[estate sale for $100, if you can believe that,along with the bp2x rears] so i am not that knowledgable about them.They do sound very good,amazing is an over used word,but....ummm.I don't want to chance any damage,:dontknow: so if any of you guys can help i would be thankful


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Use the LFE input it will allow your room correction software Audyssey 2EQto handle the subs independent of the mains.
I have the BP2002's and love them. Good luck with your setup and great buy on the speakers.


----------



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah yes that was the next question,re: Audyssey,thanks for your timely answer


----------



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

Also,Re:Audyssey,would i select "normal" or "biamped" since the spkrs are powered?


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I set the fronts to SMALL and crossover at 60hz set the LFE 80 hz Let the subs do the work they are designed for. “BI AMP” is a whole different animal and I do not have the experience to be much help on that subject. But running the LFE separate is NOT bi amping.

I have not seen a picture of the connections for the bp2006's but my 2002s have 3 separate connectors for high mid and low there are gold plates connecting them if you are using them as full range, but you MUST remove the bottom set if you connect the LFE separately

Try both subs facing in and then change to facing out, different rooms will react differently and it can make a huge difference just hard to predict. Also distance from back wall will make a large difference so you will need to experiment.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

madmachinest said:


> I set the fronts to SMALL and crossover at 60hz set the LFE 80 hz Let the subs do the work they are designed for. &#147;.


 just curious, since the LFE track in a soundtrack goes up to 120z if it feels like your missing anything? Like in a traditional setup (without powered mains) you'd set crossover to 80, and leave LFE at 120, since the LFE track is completely independent of the other bass.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I have tried many different settings from Front full to the 80 120 range and at least in my room (8000 cubic feet) the 60hz front80 hz lfe on the BP2002's sounds best to me. 

I can start to hear the LFE directionally around 110 hz so I set it below that. I also get some rumble from the BP's subs around 100 hz. Running REW confirms that. With powered subs in the front mains you do not get to pick the optimum room placement so there are some tradeoffs to be made.

I should add I have a 30 inch x 30 inch x 6 ft folded horn sub in the room as well. I do not miss anything from the low end


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice. That all makes sense to me. And that huge horn sub to boot! It's not even mine and I'm laughing out loud like some mad man!


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

madmachinest said:


> Use the LFE input it will allow your room correction software Audyssey 2EQto handle the subs independent of the mains.


I would not do that. Audyssey 2EQ does not EQ the subwoofers.


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

I was unaware Audyssey 2 eq did not handle the subs. I agree that changes things. I looked up the reciever and when I saw it had Aydyssey room correction I ASSUMED it would deal with the subs. MY BAD
Even with the MultEQ XT on my Marantz it took 4 floor to ceiling super chunks and 2 BFD with REW to tame the bass in my room.


----------



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys,but question still remains,will running the LFE together with the speaker level be good, bad,indifferent,cause problems,...and i've never used Audyssey before,sounds interesting....??


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep in mind you have purchased a very nice set of speakers. You already said they sound amassing. This is without any tweaking.. the speakers you have would go for between 700 and 1000 on eBay today, you spent 100, great deal. 

I finally found a picture of the connections and you do not have to worry about the connections or removing the jumpers there are none. 

Leave them setup the way they are now, run aydyseey, let it do it's thing then sit down for a few hours and listen to something you really like and are familiar with. Do not use MP3's use CD's or if you are into it put on a record. Listen, enjoy, this is fun.

Then change it over to LFE run Aydyssey again. Listen again, relax enjoy what you hear. Maybe change some of the crossover settings, listen,relax,enjoy.

Every room sounds different every person hears different this is about you and what you enjoy so enjoy. 
You will find some changes make large differences, some good some bad, other changes will make very small changes. This is one of the few things in life where you do not have to worry about keeping others happy it's about what you like. 

I like to keep notes and comments when I make changes so I can go back later and review. Some time its combinations of small changes that really make a difference. 

You are already happy with your purchase it can only get better.


----------



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks Madmachinest,good advice.Perhaps since i don't have a manuel,i should have asked Why do the bp2006's have a LFE option?You would have to use it in conjuction with the spkr level binding posts or you would lose your mids & highs.So does it change the crossver point in the spkr itself?


----------



## ghostulus (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm one of those irritating people who not only want to know which way sounds better,But WHY..:scratch:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

http://www.manualslib.com/manual/227114/Definitive-Technology-Bp2006tl.html
Don't have time to read this now, but this review by Daryl should provide some insight. Tried finding the manual online but.... Not yet.


----------

